
Can you defame someone with a hyperlink? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/12/can-you-defame-someone-with-a-mere-hyperlink.ars
======
cjy
Links cannot be defamation because the content that is linked to can change at
any time. Linking is more like referencing an author than referencing a book.
A certain edition of a book will always say the same thing. The content on a
blog or a Wikipedia article will not.

